# Monterrey Baseball Fans



## TJMexico (Aug 22, 2013)

If you are coming to Cancun for the League Championship Series with Los Tigres, and have purchased tickets in Section 4, check this out. 

Section 4 is behind the Tigres dugout. Section 1 is behind the Visitors' dugout. That would be the Sultans. 

I will trade 2 or 4 seats in Section 1 for 2 or 4 in Section 4. 

I am neither a scalper nor a seller. I am only interested in trading to get behind my own team's dugout. 

Let me know if interested.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

if you really, really what to see some good baseball, buy tickets when your team plays the Veracruz Red Eagles. bring towels and be prepared to cry. Veracruz Red Eagles are the reigning National Champions, and it looks good again for this year!


----------



## TJMexico (Aug 22, 2013)

A bit off the point of the OP, tepetapan, but we just waxed your Veracruz Red Eaglesi to win the Southern Division Title. We won 4 game to 2 and they are now home for the summer.

Los Tigres de Quintana Roo are ready to win another title, this time without two of our top sluggers, LF Douglas Clark and 3B Jorge Cantu, both suffering season ending injuries.

So, if anyone from Monterrey is coming and has poorly placed seats, let me know. We can help each other.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

hey, everyone gets lucky some times.


----------

